# Verbot von Killerspielen



## Resch (5. Juni 2009)

Hab gerad folgenden Artikel gelesen: Verbot von Killerspielen

Da dacht ich erstmal "1. April?!"

Mal abgesehen davon das ich Erwachsen bin und mir nicht vorschreiben lassen will was ich zu spielen habe, ist das in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise und auch allgemein einfach nur absurd und bescheuert. Einen Milliarden schweren Wirtschaftszweig den "Hahn" abzu drehen...

Was denk ihr darüber?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

hahaha verdammt, wollte eben genauso einen thread eröffnen, hab aber nochma f5 gedrückt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.faz.net/s/Rub594835B672714A1DB1...n~Scontent.html

also ich glaube, dass sich das auch diesmal nicht durchsetzen wird
vor allem : &#8222;so schnell wie möglich&#8220; ... da wird wieder viel drum geredet, nichts getan...


----------



## Ruffnek (5. Juni 2009)

OMG. Ich forderen den Verbot von Politikern.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juni 2009)

Schonwieder?


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juni 2009)

BlaBlaBla  in den comments bei PC-Games steht schon, wies aussieht.

Nach den EU-Richtlinien kann bei uns der Verkauf von Spielen, die in allen anderen Ländern legal erhältlich sind *nicht* verboten werden


----------



## Benrok (5. Juni 2009)

Nunja es ist immer wieder schön zu beobachten wir Politiker meinen an vielen ernsthaften sozialen Problemen wären solche Spiele schuld weil sie nicht auf die wahren wirklich komplizierten Gründe einzugehen.
Aber es war ja schon immer so.
Es ist einfach viel zu anstrengend etwas grundsätzlich im System zu ändern aber Computerspiele von denen der Großteil der Wähler eh keine Ahnung hat wirken von aussen numal soo böse, so kann man sie einfach als Grund für Probleme abstempeln.


----------



## Resch (5. Juni 2009)

In einem weitern Beitrag steht aber auch das es Ausnahmen gibt, wie z.B beim Gesundheitsbereich (siehe den Fall mit der Apothekenkette) und so könnte es evtl. (bin nicht so auf dem laufenden mit Gesetzen) auch beim Jugendschutz sein.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Juni 2009)

Die habens schonmal versucht, und werdens wieder nicht schaffen.


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

argh.. hass..

es ist nicht nur das, was terrorsatan einwirft. ich zitiere aus der gamestar: 





> ein seriöser wissenschaftler übrigens, würde nie mit dem diffusen terminus 'killerspiele' arbeiten. für eine definition, die in der gesetzgebung bestand hätte, wäre die interdisziplinäre arbeit von juristen, medienwissenschaftlern und pädagogen nötig. von politischer seite sind mir keine massnahmen bekannt, ein solches vorhaben einzuleiten oder zu fördern.



und egal, was auch immer verboten wird, im internet wird auch weiterhin jede erdenkliche software frei zugänglich sein - wer es haben will, bekommt es auch.

für mich ist das nur ein weiterer beweis für aktionismus ohne sinn und verstand. nicht langfristige, sinnvolle lösungen werden angestrebt, sondern man will uns einfach ums verrecken mit zweifelhaften präventivmassnahmen in sicherheit wiegen.

das einzige was in sachen der neuen medien fruchten würde, ist die förderung der medienkompetenz. ich bin auch dagegen, dass kinder spiele für erwachsene spielen - das aber, ist die verantwortung der eltern, nicht des staats. aber sowas darf man im sinne der political correctness und im hinblick auf wählerstimmen natürlich nicht aussprechen.

das unwissen der allgemeinheit in sachen computerspiele wird eiskalt ausgenutzt. bis jetzt hab ich nicht einen einzigen artikel gelesen, der vor lügen und halbwahrheiten nicht geradezu gestrotzt hätte - abgesehn von fachzeitschriften.

wenn man sich mit einem thema bestens auskennt, dann kanns einem angst und bange werden, wenn man sieht, was die medien draus machen. ein schelm wer denkt, andere themen würden genauso behandelt werden.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Juni 2009)

Killerspiele? Wo?

Bei World of Warcraft zum Beispiel wird ehrenhaft gekämpft!

Ich fordere:

DAS VERBOT VON FOLTERSPIELEN!

wie Sims z.B.! Ich habe gehört man kann Beamte vom Jugenamt einmauern und ganze Häuser in Brand stecken, sowie die armen Sims verwahrlosen lassen! oO

Ach ja! Ich forder zusätzlich noch ein Verbot von SpongeBob, Teletubbis und Co! Ist ja Wahnsinn was für einen Scheiß die im Fernsehen verzapfen! Da kriegt man ja vor der nächsten Generation Angst!!


----------



## Gron83 (5. Juni 2009)

Das Thema kann man doch nicht mehr wirklich ernst nehmen. Das scheint mir langsam eher ein Running Gag zu werden. Diese Leute wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit vor den Wahlen 
und das scheinen sie ja auch zu erreichen. Das Spiele kein Übel sind wissen die sicher auch selber, aber irgendwas muss man ja verurteilen. Bestes Beispiel war diese Tanja O. 
Gute Noten, gutes Elternhaus, läuft aber Amok. Das diese keine PC-Spiele gespielt hat wurde nie erwähnt. Das würde diesen Möchtegernpolitigern ja den Wind aus den Segeln 
nehmen, würde man dies offen zugeben müssen. Am besten ist es, den geistigen Müll dieser Leute nicht für bare Münze zu nehmen.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Juni 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel war diese Tanja O.
> Gute Noten, gutes Elternhaus, läuft aber Amok. Das diese keine PC-Spiele gespielt hat wurde nie erwähnt. Das würde diesen Möchtegernpolitigern ja den Wind aus den Segeln
> nehmen, würde man dies offen zugeben müssen.



Noch nie von der gehört, lol.


----------



## Gron83 (5. Juni 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Noch nie von der gehört, lol.


War erst im Mai. Hier nachzulesen:

http://www.express.de/nachrichten/region/b...1870274901.html
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/653/468219/text/
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/05/12/am...in-monster.html


----------



## Zonalar (5. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch noch nie davon gehört. muss den Artikel gleich mal anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Davon hat man nur nicht so wahnsinnig viel mitbekommen, weil niemand getötet worden ist.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn die das wirklich durchsetzen würden.... mir wär es eigentlich egal^^ aber wie wollen sie das verbieten? Man kann sich die Spiele so leicht aus dem Inet ziehen etc. Jedenfalls würden sich die guten Politiker nicht viele Freunde damit machen. =)


----------



## Gron83 (5. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davon hat man nur nicht so wahnsinnig viel mitbekommen, weil niemand getötet worden ist.



Stimt wohl. Zu wenig Material für die Bluthunde der Presse. Aber interessant ist es bei diesem Fall, dass man die Tat hier mit auf die Pupertät abwälzen will.
Etwa nur, weil es ein Mädchen ist? Sind Jungs in diesem Alter etwa nicht in der Pupertät? Daran sieht man einfach, wie sinnlos diese Debatten über Spiele,
Waffen und Co sind. Da sollen Gesetze, die eh schon ziemlich alles abdecken, noch mehr verschärft werden, während die waren Probleme nicht genannt
werden, da sich diese nicht medienwirksam "bekämpfen" lassen.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Juni 2009)

Noch schlimmer finde ich es, dass sie ihre Argumente mit Hilfe des "Diplomierten Fachpsychologen" untermauern... denn schliesslich ist er ja ausgezeichnet! Seine meinung muss stimmen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ach ja! Ich forder zusätzlich noch ein Verbot von SpongeBob, Teletubbis und Co! Ist ja Wahnsinn was für einen Scheiß die im Fernsehen verzapfen! Da kriegt man ja vor der nächsten Generation Angst!!


da stimm ich dir zu.
wenn ich das im fernshn sehe, und sehe wie andere darueber lachen schau ich sie an als waeren es entrannte aus der psychiatrie


----------



## 1Auriga1 (5. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich würde das jetzt nicht soooo auf die leichte Schulter nehemn, sicher Politiker reden viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Trotzdem kann man ganz schnell vor beschlossenen Tatsachen stehen. Auch wenn man Spiele weiter im Interent erhalten kann, würde man sich bei einem Verbot nur durch den Besitz strafbar machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das doch total bescheuert!

Da finde ich solche Aktionen wie die Demonstration heute in Karlsruhe, gegen die Absage der Friday Night Game (weil da ja Killerspiele gespielt werden) schon eine super Sache: http://aktion-jugendkultur.de/

Man muß ja nicht alles einfach so hinnehmen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Glaube nicht das sich das durchsetzt, die wollten ja auch paintball verbieten das hat aber nicht geklappt da sich die paintball spieler heftig zur wehr gesetzt haben, und wenn ein paar tausend paintball spieler das schaffen sowas zu stoppen dann schaffen ein paar millionen pc spieler das leicht diesen extrem dämlichen Beschluss zu stoppen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (5. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das sich das durchsetzt, die wollten ja auch paintball verbieten das hat aber nicht geklappt da sich die paintball spieler heftig zur wehr gesetzt haben, und wenn ein paar tausend paintball spieler das schaffen sowas zu stoppen dann schaffen ein paar millionen pc spieler das leicht diesen extrem dämlichen Beschluss zu stoppen.



Ja an die  Waffen wir gehe auf die Strasse! xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2009)

Fackeln und Mistgabeln reichen da vollkommen aus... das hat schon damals ausgereicht und wird auch heute ausreichen...


----------



## Gron83 (5. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Fackeln und Mistgabeln reichen da vollkommen aus... das hat schon damals ausgereicht und wird auch heute ausreichen...


Oh ja, den ein oder anderen Politiker würde ich gerne mal etwas mit der Mistgabel piecksen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Tja, muss ich mir eben noch schnell alle aktuellen Killerspiele kaufen, sonst kann ich meine zukünftigen Amokläufe gar nicht mehr planen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, mal ganz ehrlich, durchgesetzt bekommen sie sowas eh nicht. Und wenn doch... es gibt ja noch EU Markt, mal abgesehen, das ich eh 21 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (5. Juni 2009)

Argh wollte gerade denselben Thread aufmachen...

http://www.chip.de/news/Innenminister-Kill...n_36791376.html  da habe ich es gelesen...

Nimmt das denn nie ein Ende ? Mann müsste die Politiker alle in den tiefesen Kerker einsperren und den Schlüssel wegwerfen...


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

Da Musik und Bücher nicht mehr als Sündenbock hinhalten können, kommen die Killerspiele den Politikern gerade recht!


----------



## Nesata (5. Juni 2009)

ich fordere ein verbot von *schuetzenvereinen!*
da wird mit realen waffen geschossen und nicht mit pixelwaffen auf pixelgegner.

des weiteren foerdert ein schuetzenverein das erlangen von scharfen waffen usw.


----------



## Alois5000 (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo @ all, 

ich für meinen teil kann nur sagen das ich nun mehr seid 5 Jahren ausschließlich Counter Strike source spiele, vorher spielte ich Unreal Tournament und alle teile von Resident Evil. Klar spiele ich auch spiele wie Gran Turismo, Need for Speed oder Race Driver Grid aber wie gesagt mein Schwerpunkt liegt in CSs. Welch ein wunder das ich bis heute noch niemanden ermordet, gegeiselt oder entführt habe, da ich ja nach Ansicht der Politiker ein 1a Täterprofil hätte oder auch in höchstem Maße gefährdet bin. 
Ich denke nicht das sie eins solches verbot durch bringen und wenn ja wie soll sich das kontrollieren lassen. Nur ein Beispiel in Österreich kann ich spiele legal erwerben die in Deutschland indiziert sind und mal ehrlich wer nicht so wie ich dort hin fährt zum Skifahren der zieht sich das Zeug aus dem Netz oder besorgt es sich anderweitig. 
Hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf eine Indexliste gestoßen vom stand 2005 ein Witz was da alles drauf steht. Die meisten spiele kenne ich noch von meinem Commodore 128 oder der PS one. Meine Meinung ist das die Politiker die ein solches verbot fordern nicht wirklich Ahnung haben von was sie überhaupt reden und nur auf den Zug mit aufspringen um einen guten Wahlkampf zu führen da sie so ja im Gespräch bleiben. an den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt denken die in dem Fall nicht. Nehmen wir mal an ein solches verbot kommt, dann können sich eine menge Hoster die Gameserver zur Verfügung stellen darauf einstellen das sie dicht machen müssen. Die Hardware Hersteller werden auch einen großen Rückschlag hinnehmen müssen, weil für was brauche ich dann noch einen schnellen Monitor oder CPU oder eine fette Graka, für rollenspiele mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Klar ist es traurig das diese Amokläufer so viele Menschen ermordet haben aber man sollte die Ursache hier nicht auf Sogenannte Killerspiele abwälzen sondern die Ursachen auch mal wo anders suchen. 

Gruß 

Alois5000


----------



## Kronas (5. Juni 2009)

öhm... wayne?
denkst du IRGENDJEMAND löscht nach einem 'verbot' von cs selbiges vom pc? 80% der cs besitzer haben sowieso die nonsteam version, welche gegen die steam (oder sonstwas) agbs verstößt

edit: höchstens wenn irgendwelche beamte von haus zu haus gehen und das löschen (oder sonstwie an den pc kommen) was ich jedoch für unwahrscheinlich halte


----------



## Darussios (6. Juni 2009)

Ich bin zu faul, alles nochmal zu schreiben und kopiere mal größtenteils meinen Comment hier rein von den jeweiligen Usernews.

a) Sie können unmöglich "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verbieten, denn 1) Sie sind bereits durch die USK durch ergo geht da nix mehr und 2) Sie würden damit der Wirtschaft schaden und Arbeitsplätze gefährden und grade in Zeiten einer Weltwirtschaftskrise kann man das sich nicht erlauben.

b) Für den höchst unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass sie es durchsetzen, man kann sich alles trotz Verbot beschaffen Internet etc sei dank.

c) Ich kann zwar noch nicht wählen, aber alle Zocker, die es können, sollten unextreme, zockerfreundliche Parteien wählen, um die von ihrem hohen Ross runterzuholen.
Erst wenn die Politiker nach so einer Hetzkamapgne eine massive Schlappe kassieren, werden sie einsehen, dass sie auf dem Holzweg sind.

Fazit: "So bald wie möglich umsetzen" heißt soviel wie "Wir wollen uns nur beliebt bei Hinterwäldlern machen, die Frontal21 etc glauben und werden es nie umsetzen"

Also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen sie bringen das nicht durch.

Mfg

Edith meint noch, dass 99,9% aller Amokläufer weißer Hautfarbe waren.

www.Verbietet-weiße-Haut.de


----------



## Gron83 (6. Juni 2009)

> Edith meint noch, dass 99,9% aller Amokläufer weißer Hautfarbe waren.
> 
> www.Verbietet-weiße-Haut.de


Das heißt doch "verbietet Brot". Moment....ah ja, da ist es ja: http://www.verbietet-brot.ch.vu/

Ich hab noch einen tollen Beitrag auf "Law blog" zum Thema gefunden. Auch die Kommentare dazu sind lesenswert:
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2...-greifen-durch/

Edit: Und noch eine ausführliche Erklärung dazu, was Killerspiele sind (aber bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen) http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Killerspiele


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Juni 2009)

Habe diese neuerliche Hiobsbotschaft auch wieder in allen "Farben" gelesen. Mich interessieren vor allem 2 Dinge:

- Die Höhe der Wahrscheinlichkeit so einen hirnverbrannten Mumpitz durchzubekommen

- Falls es doch wahrscheinlich sein sollte, weis jemand welche Spiele denn nun davon betroffen sind ? Ich meine bis jetzt scheint es ja vorwiegend um Egoshooter zu gehen


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (6. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Tja, muss ich mir eben noch schnell alle aktuellen Killerspiele kaufen, sonst kann ich meine zukünftigen Amokläufe gar nicht mehr planen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ist es aber Illegal Spiele Von Ausland zu bestellen! Z.b Left 4 dead ist in deutschland CUT und auf der erst der welt UNCUT wenn man das UNCUT spiel aus der schweiz bestellt aber bei euch darf nur die Geschnitte version spielen, ist das den nach Ilegal.


----------



## Darussios (6. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Habe diese neuerliche Hiobsbotschaft auch wieder in allen "Farben" gelesen. Mich interessieren vor allem 2 Dinge:
> 
> - Die Höhe der Wahrscheinlichkeit so einen hirnverbrannten Mumpitz durchzubekommen
> 
> - Falls es doch wahrscheinlich sein sollte, weis jemand welche Spiele denn nun davon betroffen sind ? Ich meine bis jetzt scheint es ja vorwiegend um Egoshooter zu gehen



Sie werden es nicht durchbringen.
Sie müssten zuviele Gesetze und Bestimmungen ändern, um nachträglich Spiele zu verbieten.

Siehe im Post von mir weiter oben.

Für den Fall, dass sie es durchbringen, was mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,00000000000000000000000000000001% geschieht, wären wohl so ziemlich alle Schießspiele am Arsch, denn man kann ja schließlich am Rechner das Zielen mit echten Waffen trainieren!
Außerdem wären wohl die meisten Strategiespiele putt, da die meisten mit Kriegsszenarien hantieren, in denen Menschen vorkommen und im Krieg tötet man ja.
Jo und Rollenspiele, wie WoW, WAR, HdRO etc, in denen Menschen u.a. getötet werden können, werden wohl auch auf den Index kommen.
Ergo ein Großteil der gespielten Spiele.

/ironie on
Spiele wie Railroad Tycoon 3 etc müssten auch verboten werden, denn im 18 Jahrhundert starben durchaus Menschen beim Gleisbau!
/ironie off



PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Da ist es aber Illegal Spiele Von Ausland zu bestellen! Z.b Left 4 dead ist in deutschland CUT und auf der erst der welt UNCUT wenn man das UNCUT spiel aus der schweiz bestellt aber bei euch darf nur die Geschnitte version spielen, ist das den nach Ilegal.



Es ist nicht illegal, sich etwas aus dem Ausland zu bestellen.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2009)

*Geht Wahlen!*
http://piratenpartei.de/

Name is zwar extremst unseriös... und ne Mehrheit wird wohl leider utopisch sein... aber geht *WÄHLEN *und setzt ein Zeichen!

http://ich.waehlepiraten.de/component/remo...rtdown&id=6 Mitmachen dan sind sie nichtnur europawahl sondern auch Bundestagswahl dabei!


----------



## Cørradø (6. Juni 2009)

"Die IMK hat beschlossen"...
Das ist so wie wenn der "Hessische Kleintierzüchter Verband" (HKV) beschließt, "Killerspiele" zu verbieten. Mumpitz... Wahlkampf!

Für mich ein klarer Fall von Meinungsmache durch Medien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da dies nicht zu verstärktem politischen Engagement unter Zockern führt ist es kontraproduktiv.

Oder will jemand behaupten, er hätte wegen dieser "Meldung" die Parteiprogramme durchforstet nach einer Partei, die seine Interessen vertritt? 
Will jemand jetzt am Sonntag wählen gehen... oder zur Bundestagswahl... egal: SUPER-Wahljahr! ...und den Deppen mal ZEIGEN was Sache ist? und nicht nur im Community-Forum heiße Luft verschiessen? 
Hat jemand seinen Landtagsabgeordneten oder dessen Konkurrenten kontaktiert, um zu erfahren was er zu diesem Thema denkt?
Hat jemand eine Spielerinitiative ins Leben gerufen, die in Zukunft Lobbyarbeit leisten soll und irgendwann nachdem sie alle Spieler, CS-Ligaspieler, WoW-Gilden, HdRO-Fans etc etc unter sich vereinigt hat Sachverständige in die Gremien die das Entscheiden entsenden darf?

Nein?
So what?

-> WAYNE!


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (6. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Es ist nicht illegal, sich etwas aus dem Ausland zu bestellen.



Doch wen So was In Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist oder meinst du du kannst eine Bombe per Post bestellen ?


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Oder will jemand behaupten, er hätte wegen dieser "Meldung" die Parteiprogramme durchforstet nach einer Partei, die seine Interessen vertritt?


doch ja eig schon : / sihe Post über dir.

zwar nicht nach dem Thread heute... aber seit die ganze scheiße hier ins rollen gerten is hab ich mich umgesehen.

ach ja.... Spieleverbote sind nur unser aller kleinstes Problem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz2fzGILVfk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2amWvKDhls


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Juni 2009)

Werte Forumskollegen/innen 

gerade gefunden, lesen und erstmal leicht durchatmen

http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/24/killersp...minister?page=1


----------



## Rayon (6. Juni 2009)

Ihr wisst ja, wen ihr anrufen müsst, wenn die Kinder im Winter mal wieder mit Schneegranaten werfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird eh nie durchkommen das verbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (6. Juni 2009)

Zum link vom first poster.... 
Bild

warum werden gamer immer nur so bedeckt mit mützen dargestellt, als wären das verbrecher oder sowas ^^ die schüren ja echt die vorstellung von gamern als böse menschen die solche komischen muffels sind^^

total lächerlich das ganze,


Piratenpartei for President!


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Juni 2009)

Einer hat es hier ja schon gepostet.

Das ist alles nur Wahlkampf.
Diese kleinen Möchtegern Typen haben eigentlich garkein Recht verbote auszusprechen.
UNd sollten die wirklich versuchen das vor allen anderen hohen Mitgliedern zu erwähnen sagen die sicher nur:
,, Hören sie mal, abgesehen davon das wir gerade in einer Wirtschaftskrise sind, reden sie gerade davon einen wirtschaftszweig abzustellen. Desweiteren ist das schwachsin was sie reden.´´

IM ernst da passiert nichts. Das schaffen sie garnicht. Wie auch mal gesagt wurde , Paintball sollte eigentlich auch mal verboten werden. Das haben sie aber nicht geschafft. Und wenn Paintball nicht verboten wird, dann Killerspiele auch nicht. Denn die Fangemeinde der Spiele wie CS, Call of Duty, Crysis Far cry u.a ist wesentlich größer als die von Paintball.

Jeder der nur in der Politik einen Rang höher steht wird die für becklopt erklären. Denn diese Politiker nutzen einfach nur die unwissenheit aus. Meine Mutter zum Beispiel hat bei einem Amoklauf, ich wiss nichtmehr genau welcher, Gelesen das der Täter auf einem Ego-Shooter die Schule als Karte nachgestellt hatte. Sie dachte natürlich, das alles auf diesen Ego.Shootern beruht. Nachdem ich ihr alles erklärt hatte, dachte sie auch, das das schwachsinn ist.
Denn nur weil ich zum Beispiel Crysis spiele, heisst das nicht das ich sowas auch in echt kann.

Dann war da noch das man angeblich das Zielen üben kann. Hm ja, bedenken wir mal das Gewicht der Waffe in echt, den Rückstoss und alles. Man kann einen dreck üben, wenn man Killerspiele spielt.


Das ist alles nur Wahlkampf für mich, und ich lasse mir sicher nicht mein liebstes Freizeithobby, nämlich das PC spielen verbieten, weil irgendwelche 0815 Politiker meinen, das an den Amokläufen, die meiner Meinung nach mit Geistiger Inkompetenz rührt, Daten schuld sind.


----------



## Ultimo01 (6. Juni 2009)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> OMG. Ich forderen den Verbot von Politikern.



Dito

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema:
Politiker Haben grundsetzlich von allem ahnung, auch wenn sie nicht wissen worum es geht. *ist so & wird immer so sein*
Ich bin dafür einfach mal ne Großdemonstration in Berlin oder so zu veranstalten für den erhalt unser Hobbys, sei es "Killerspiele" (z.b. Far Cry, ect.) spielen oder "Sucht spiele" (z.b. wow)

Wisst ihr... erst wird Paintball verboten (Großkaliberwaffen sind weiterhin erlaubt ~.~)
dann... Werden Killerspiele verboten... 
& dann spiele die irgend welche gewalt enthalten (Ich meine sowas wie Age of Empires oder so, da spritzt ja uch blut wenn man ein paar Ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  killt ~.~)
& dann haben wir bald keine Pc spiele mehr...


So Long
Ultimo01


----------



## OMGlooool (6. Juni 2009)

hm was Ich denke?
Fdp wählen, alle andern wollen killerspiele verbieten^^


----------



## Descartes (6. Juni 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur Wahlkampf für mich, und ich lasse mir sicher nicht mein liebstes Freizeithobby, nämlich das PC spielen verbieten, weil irgendwelche 0815 Politiker meinen, das an den Amokläufen, die meiner Meinung nach mit Geistiger Inkompetenz rührt, Daten schuld sind.


Dann geh wählen, soweit du 18 bist.
Das ist eine einfache rechnung, die CSU zum beispiel die mutter aller "Killerspiele" verbot forderer,
hat ihre stammwähler und wenn jetzt die jungenwähler aus verdrossenheit nicht gehen, erhalten die stimmen,
der stammwähler Prozentual mehr gewicht (wenn auch nur gering).

Es hat auch keinen sinn extreme parteien zu wählen oder welche die ihren durchbruch durch die Computerszene hat,
an dieser stelle sollte man sich halt mal zeit nehmensich auch zu Informieren.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2009)

warum die ....... cdu csu wälen oder die spd gebt den kleinen 
partein die das net vorhaben im wahlkampf ne chanze (ja falschgeschrieben) 
dan sieht es bei dehnen düster aus und merken was sie falsch gemacht haben


----------



## Descartes (6. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Geht Wahlen!*
> piratenpartei



Ich befürchte ja, das Die Piraten partei, ja nur den hype nutzen,
da sie ja hauptsächlich in der gamer und hacker szene hierzulande gefruchtet hat.

Und eine partei wählen weil sie sagt, wir wollen uns nicht ins eigene fleisch schneiden darum sind wir dagegen solche verbote und ansonsten keine nennenswerte politik verfolgen, ist zwar ne möglichkeit den großen eins auszuwischen aber auch nur eine kurzfristige lösung, die keinen wirklich hilft.



TheGui schrieb:


> ... aber geht *WÄHLEN *und setzt ein Zeichen!


Das wichtigste ist wählen gehen, um zu zeigen das die parteien die einen nur bervormunden und über uns weg entscheiden, einen denkzettel bekommen, schließlich leben wir auch hier.

p.s. ich hab mal den link entfernt


----------



## Darussios (6. Juni 2009)

Wiegesagt wählt die Piratenpartei, die sind für uns.


----------



## Rappi (6. Juni 2009)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> warum werden gamer immer nur so bedeckt mit mützen dargestellt, als wären das verbrecher oder sowas ^^ die schüren ja echt die vorstellung von gamern als böse menschen die solche komischen muffels sind^^



Das frage ich mich auch. Wahrscheinlich soll damit verdeutlicht werden, dass Computerspieler eine Randgruppe sind, die anders als die normalen Menschen sind.
Ich kenne zumindest niemanden aus meinem näheren Freundeskreis, der eine Kapuze in der Wohnung trägt, während er am PC sitzt.


----------



## Descartes (6. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wiegesagt wählt die Piratenpartei, die sind für uns.



Die sind für raubkopien, aber mit sicherheit nicht für uns.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Dann geh wählen, soweit du 18 bist.
> Das ist eine einfache rechnung, die CSU zum beispiel die mutter aller "Killerspiele" verbot forderer,
> hat ihre stammwähler und wenn jetzt die jungenwähler aus verdrossenheit nicht gehen, erhalten die stimmen,
> der stammwähler Prozentual mehr gewicht (wenn auch nur gering).
> ...




Entschuldige, aber ich muss weder 18 sein noch Wählen gehen, um zu sagen das mir kein Politiker mein Hobby verbieten darf, was eigentlich ganz normal ist.
Ich bin nicht abnormal, ich trage wie hier erwähnt nicht irgendwelche Kapuzen, und ich habe noch immer eine Hemmschwelle.

Von daher ist es schon richtig, das kein Politiker, und ich wiederhole KEINER, mir sagen kann ,,Du darfst kein Crysis und Far Cry mehr spielen, weil du amoklaufen könntest´´


----------



## Descartes (6. Juni 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Von daher ist es schon richtig, das kein Politiker, und ich wiederhole KEINER, mir sagen kann ,,Du darfst kein Crysis und Far Cry mehr spielen, weil du amoklaufen könntest´´


Mir geht es auch nicht darum irgenwenn zu bevormunden zu wollen oder zu lassen, aber die wahlen sind halt,
eine gute möglichkeit, ein zeichen zu setzen, soweit man das wahlrecht hat.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juni 2009)

Wär doch witzig wenns verboten wird, dann wandern alle Gamer in die Schweiz oder nach Österreich aus, dann haben sies auch noch uncut ^^

Weiter so ihr deutschen Politiker, stärkt damit nur österreichische und Schweizer Wirtschaft !!

Aber echt, solche Verbote werden immer angekündigt aber nie wirklich durchgeführt, das predigen die doch schon ewig, dass das verboten wird, aber bisher hat sich ja NIE was dabei getan

lg


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Wegen der Kapuze vor dem Computer.
Ich muss zugeben, wenn ich ein Spiel spiele mit Feeling, wie Resident Evil oder Splinter-cell, und dabei zufällig mein Lieblingspullover trage, setze ich gerne mal die Kappe auf, um mich voll aus Spiel konzentrieren und ich bin so irgendwie mehr im Geschehen, da ich den ganzen Müll, der sonst auf dem Pult liegt, nicht anschaun muss^^

Allerdings mach ich das nur selten, da ich lieber im Pijama vorm Copmuter hock, und Splintercell schon Jahre lang nicht mehr gespielt hab :>


----------



## Philister (6. Juni 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber ich muss weder 18 sein noch Wählen gehen, um zu sagen das mir kein Politiker mein Hobby verbieten darf, was eigentlich ganz normal ist.
> Ich bin nicht abnormal, ich trage wie hier erwähnt nicht irgendwelche Kapuzen, und ich habe noch immer eine Hemmschwelle.
> 
> Von daher ist es schon richtig, das kein Politiker, und ich wiederhole KEINER, mir sagen kann ,,Du darfst kein Crysis und Far Cry mehr spielen, weil du amoklaufen könntest´´


 aha - und du meinst, nur weil du denkst dir könne keiner sagen, was du zu tun hast - steht es völlig ausser frage dass das jemals passieren wird? klingt.. naiv ;-)


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> aha - und du meinst, nur weil du denkst dir könne keiner sagen, was du zu tun hast - steht es völlig ausser frage dass das jemals passieren wird? klingt.. naiv ;-)



Naja man siehts ja an meiner Sig. Ich bin einfach sorglos naiv und OptimistischxD.

Nein, das sage ich nicht, klar könnte das passieren das sie das sagen, aber ich beziehe mich darauf, das selbst wenn die es sagen, ich damit nicht aufhören werde, weil diese meinen ich könnte Amoklaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juni 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Naja man siehts ja an meiner Sig. Ich bin einfach sorglos naiv und OptimistischxD.
> 
> Nein, das sage ich nicht, klar könnte das passieren das sie das sagen, aber ich beziehe mich darauf, das selbst wenn die es sagen, ich damit nicht aufhören werde, weil diese meinen ich könnte Amoklaufen.



Ich bezweifle das du es noch sagen wirst, wenn eine Sonderabordnung des SEK deine Wohnung stürmt und dich wegen Planung, Verbreitung und Befürwortung von Amokläufen, Illegalen Aktivitäten und sogar Terrorismus verhaftet und in ein kleines Camp irgendwo in den Ödlanden Bayerns verfrachtet wo du sicher den ein oder anderen "MitGamer" zwischen Terrorverdächtigen und anderem Geschmeiß wiederfindest


----------



## Philister (6. Juni 2009)

wer weiss schon, ob man in ferner zukunft nicht auch ohne verdacht dran gehindert werden wird. filme und spiele nur noch per livestream, abgestimmt mit unterschwellig eingestreuten botschaften für ein gesundes unterbewusstsein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  post-panoptische zeiten wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Juni 2009)

mir is das bis jetzt zimlich wayne bis jetzt ist es nur heisse luft. und wenn es durchgesetzt wird was ich nicht denke sehen wir uns auf ner demo....

und dan bringt es eh nicht viel irgentwo her bekommt man seine games....


----------



## Natural62 (7. Juni 2009)

Ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" mit dem Ziel Amokläufe zu verhindern ist der größte Quatsch den ich je gehört habe. Diese Engstirnigkeit der Politik regt mich auf. Ohne irgendein Hintergrundwissen wollen sie einfach so mal ganz pauschal alle Killerspiele und die Produktion dieser verbieten, anstatt die wirklich Ursache des Problems zu erkennen und zu lösen. Sie verschwenden ihre Zeit und das nicht auf ihre Kosten, sondern auf Kosten der Gesellschaft und vorallem auf Kosten der Jugend. 

Man kann mir nicht ernsthaft erklären, dass junge Leute durch so ein Spiel zum Killer werden. Niemand setzt sich vor CS (um mal das bekannteste und auch in den Medien am häufigsten gebrauchte Spiel zu erwähnen, anscheinend ohne die Ahnung davon dass es weitaus! schlimmere Spiele gibt) ballert ein paar Pixel ab und sagt sich dann "Hey, das will ich auch mal in echt machen und mir danach ne Kugel in den Kopf jagen." Natürlich hat jeder Amokläufer Killerspiele gespielt. Aber durchs Spielen ist er nicht zum Killer geworden. Abgesehen davon dürfte es ziemlich schwierig sein einen jungen Mann in Deutschland zu finden, der nicht ein solches Spiel auf dem Rechner hat.

Nehmen wir mal an, es wird so durchgesetzt. Was ändert sich? Nichts.

Bis jetzt wurden hunderte solcher Spiele produziert. Diese verschwinden durch ein solches Verbot nicht. Jeder hat sie noch zu Hause oder sie liegen irgendwo im Internet und jeder der Bock drauf hat wird sie spielen. Wie können die allen Ernstes glauben durch ein solches Verbot wird verhindert, dass ein potentieller Amokläufer ein solches Spiel spielt? Wie stellen die sich das vor? Jeder der es drauf anlegt wird weiterhin an ein solches Spiel kommen. Und dass Leute die zum Amokläufer werden KÖNNTEN es drauf anlegen, weil sie eben solche Tendenzen besitzen, sollte niemanden überraschen.

Man kann eigentlich garnicht davon ausgehen, dass unsere Politiker so dumm sind und wirklich glauben, dass sie mit solch einem Verbot irgendetwas bezwecken. Die sind so scheiße abgekocht und verbreiten so einen Stuss in der Öffentlichkeit. Jeder will kurz vor den Wahlen was abhaben vom Kuchen. Und es wirkt, Wen wählt wohl die alte Frau, die kaum Medien als Informationquelle zur Verfügung hat, aber jeden Tag abends um Acht die Tagesschau anschaltet? Gestern der große Bericht über den neulichen Amoklauf und heute die grinsende Fresse eines Politikers, der Killerspiele verbieten will?. Natürlich wählt sie ihn.

Leider muss ich den Politikern in einer Sache Recht geben: Es besteht ein Problem, das gelöst werden muss. Desto trauriger und wütender macht es mich, dass sie sich nur für den Wahlkampf, nur für Macht in die Öffentlichkeit stellen und so einen Mist von sich geben. Frei nach dem Motto, was wir durch Bildung nicht hinkriegen, das verbieten wir! Und ich will es noch einmal wiederholen: Das alles geht auf unsere Kosten, nichts wird sich ändern und wir sind und bleiben die Verlierer. Alles Zeitverschwendung. Es geht nicht um uns. Es geht um die Partei und um den Politiker als einzelnen. Alles auf unsere Kosten. Da wird mir schlecht, ich könnte kotzen!

Nicht weil ich so gerne Shooter spiele (tu ich nur gelegentlich), sondern weil wir ein Problem haben in der Gesellschaft und die Politiker uns mit so einem Müll befriedigen und abfertigen wollen. Das ist krank.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juni 2009)

sry wen ihr das net komisch findet 
hätte jetzt gerne mein death note bei mir dan gings dan fix mit den politikern die das fordern ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juni 2009)

ganz ehrlich jetzt ham se uns sie werdens jetzt verbieten aber die rechnung kassieren sie sofort dafür und wies dann weitergeht werden wir sehn


----------



## Darussios (7. Juni 2009)

Die dürfen das nicht beschließen keine Panik.
So ein Beschluss würde uns in der Menschenwürde angreifen ergo dürfen sie es nicht beschliessen und Horst Köhler wird als normal denkender Mensch ein solches Gesetz wegen Verfassungswidrigkeit nicht unterzeichnen und er ist ein Bundespräsident, der von diesem Recht schön öfter Gebrauch gemacht hat als andere vor ihm.

Angenommen für den sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass er sowas doch unterzeichnen würde, könnten wir dagegen klagen wegen Verfassungswidrigkeit.
Im Schlimmsten Fall würde die Bundeswehr nach Berlin marschieren und dem Kasperlestheater ein Ende machen, weil die ist auf die Verfassung vereidigt und wenn jemand die in seinen Grundgehalten angreifen will oder beseitigen will, dann dürfen die die Regierung absetzen.
Der verfassungskundige Bürger würde dann mit marschieren nach Berlin, weil jeder Deutsche das Recht zum Widerstand gegen einen Angriff oder gegen eine Beseitigung der Verfassung hat, wenn kein anderes Mittel mehr zur Verfügung steht.

Das kann man alles hier nachlesen:
http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/funktion...setz/index.html

Aber daran zu denken finde ich leicht übertrieben wir reden hier von nem vorgeschlagenem Verbot nicht von Aufhebung der Meinungsfreiheit oder anderem.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

allein schon weil die spieleindustrie ne menge steuergeld einbringt setzt sich das nicht durch


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

Ich Sehe es kommen. An einer Dunkeln Ecke Deutschlands Steht ein Mann Plötzlich tauchte ein andre auf und geht zu im "Hey hast du das Neue cod 8 ? " Sagt der Mann "der andre Mann sagt Klar gerade Frisch rein gekommen macht 150 Euro. 

 der Schwarz Markt Von Video Spielen in Deutschland und auch das Ilegale Downloden stieg rapiete Hoch.


Und dann 2 Jahre Später Begann die Kampanie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.s das Sollte nicht zu ernst Genomen werden was ich geschireben habe!!!!!


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Die dürfen das nicht beschließen keine Panik.
> So ein Beschluss würde uns in der Menschenwürde angreifen ergo dürfen sie es nicht beschliessen und Horst Köhler wird als normal denkender Mensch ein solches Gesetz wegen Verfassungswidrigkeit nicht unterzeichnen und er ist ein Bundespräsident, der von diesem Recht schön öfter Gebrauch gemacht hat als andere vor ihm.
> 
> Angenommen für den sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass er sowas doch unterzeichnen würde, könnten wir dagegen klagen wegen Verfassungswidrigkeit.
> ...




bundeswehr XDD das ist nichtmal ne richtige armee...die regierung hat uns voll in der zange


----------



## Cørradø (12. Juni 2009)

oh lol! 
Guter Einwand, fst!

Wieso hab ich den Beitrag nicht eher gelesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rofl

Ja, mit 14 da hat man noch Phantasie!
Ein Verbot von Killerspielen als Verfassungswidrigkeit... wie schreibst? "Angriff auf die Menschenwürde"!

Einfach nur drollig, Darussios.
Wenn ich heute so drüber nachdenke, dann ist die "Gewaltdarstellung" in "Killerspielen" (omfg-Begriff) ein Angriff auf die Menschenwürde. "Headshot" ist kein menschenwürdiges Ableben. Gliedmaßen abtrennen ist kein würdiger Umgang mit Mitmenschen, ebensowenig Gehirnmasse über Wände verteilen.
Ok, hab mal wieder herzhaft gelacht.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen... Ich noch aus keiner ernstzunehmenden Quelle vernommen, dass dies gerade irgendwo ein Tagesordnungspunkt sein soll, was hier scheinbar wissentlich ignoriert wird. Der Einfluss der Medien, die Nachrichten auswählen und gezielt ihrem Publikum präsentieren, dabei eventuell andere viel wichtigere Dinge mit mehr Wahrheitsgehalt unter den Tisch fallen.
Was ist den inzwischen mit der Schweinegrippe? Nicht mehr auf Seite eins und deshalb ist sie vorbei? Weiter lesen die meisten ja nicht... was sag ich... 'lesen', das wäre ja mal ein Anfang.

Mich würde viel eher interessieren ob an der Sache mit der "Zweijährigen Garantie auf Video- und Computerspiele" die eine EU-Abgeordnete fordert, was dran ist. Hab ich auch nur in einseitigen Medien was drüber gelesen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Leute nur halb soviel der Zeit in denen sie den Spielen die Schuld geben, darin einbringen würden den Geistig Gestörten zu helfen,
könnte sowas verhindert werden. Typisch: Erst etwas geschehen lassen, dann einen Schuldigen suchen und das selbe dann ein paar Monate wieder passieren lassen -.-

Ich glaube wenn jemand geistig gesund ist, kann er Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juni 2009)

Also so blöd ist die Politik auch wieder nich, das sie "Killerspiele" (ich hasse das Wort) verbieten, aber Jagdvereine und gewaltverherrlichende Filme wie "SAW" erlaubt. Der deutschen Politk trau ich viele dummheiten zu aber so blöd sind se auch wieder nicht. Alles nur Medienhype, weils grad nich interessante Themen gibt. Schweinegrippe is auch nur ne stinknormale Grippe, und an der normalen Grippe wie wir sie kennen sterben auch mehr als genug Menschen.

@Worldofhordcraft: deine Sig ist Übergroß, 200 px sind erlaubt und seine ist fast 400 px hoch Oo

lg


----------



## tommyker (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser ganze Aktionismus zeigt wieder einmal wie weit weg unsere Politiker von der Realität sind

Es passieren schlimme Sachen wie ein Amoklauf und man sucht die Ursache im Besitz von sogenannten Killerspielen,weil man der Meinung ist sie sind eine Ursache für solche Daten.
Ist doch eigentlich sehr schwach gedacht.

Mal sehr ironisch ,wenn der nächste Amokläufer (den es hofffentlich nicht gibt) zu hause noch das Spiel Mensch ärgere Dich nicht aufgebaut hat oder ein Fan von Grimms 

Märchen (ich meine die Orginalen und nicht die Bildzeitung)ist ,werden die dann verboten???????????

Es ist sicher so ,dass wir von einer Menge  Gewalt aus den Medien überflutet werden.

Man braucht nur mal das Wochenendprogramm im Fernsehen mittlerweile egal ob privat oder öffentlich ,es strozt von Gewaltdarstellungen und Handlungen,und das ab früh morgens bis späth Abends .

Wenn das nicht gerade kommt werden den Zuschauern heile Welten vorgegauckelt ,die sie nie ereichen könne (damit sie schön baut Frust aufbauen können).

Jetzt haben wir die Spiele im Visier ,dass ist einfacher ,da ist die Lobby nicht so stark,in den Spielen kann sich ein Politiker nicht profilieren, im Fernsehen schon ,oder?

Es ist sicher richtig und wichtig ,dass man sich mit dem Inhalt mancher Spiele auseinandersetzen muß,weil sie die Grenze des Geschmackes und der Moral überschreiten.

Aber als erstes gibt es eine Alterseinstufung von Spielen ,zweitens sollte man die Eltern besser aufklären was Spiele bringen können und was nicht ,drittens sollte man die 

Medien überprüfen ob das zu hohe Angebot an Filmen mit Gewalt usw.die Gewaltbereitschaft fördert und vielleicht dadurch die Bereitschaft zum spielen von Gewalt Games 

größer wird und viertens sollte man so eine Diskussion nicht mit der derzeitigen Gleichstellung aller  Spiele  geginnen.

Mir gefallen Quests bei WOW auch nicht wo Verwundete getötet werden sollen um EP zu bekommen.

Da setzt aber die Auseinandersetzung/Verantwortung der Spieler mit dem Hersteller an.Die bringt ,wenn man sie fördert mehr als verbieten.

Wenn ich verbiete errreiche ich nichts ,weil es tausende Weg gibt um das weiter spielen.

Zu meiner Person ,ich bin ein ganzes Stück über 50 .Geschäftsführer und leidenschaftlicher WOW Spieler seit 3 Jahren ,nicht süchtig,kein Amokläufer ,auch nicht geplant.

Und an die Masse der Spieler, bleibt cool und lasst Euch zu dummen unsachlichen Äusserungen hinreisen ,das hilft nur denen die solche Gesetze machen wollen .

   Viel Spass noch bei WoW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tommyker (12. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also so blöd ist die Politik auch wieder nich, das sie "Killerspiele" (ich hasse das Wort) verbieten, aber Jagdvereine und gewaltverherrlichende Filme wie "SAW" erlaubt. Der deutschen Politk trau ich viele dummheiten zu aber so blöd sind se auch wieder nicht. Alles nur Medienhype, weils grad nich interessante Themen gibt. Schweinegrippe is auch nur ne stinknormale Grippe, und an der normalen Grippe wie wir sie kennen sterben auch mehr als genug Menschen.
> 
> @Worldofhordcraft: deine Sig ist Übergroß, 200 px sind erlaubt und seine ist fast 400 px hoch Oo
> 
> lg


----------



## tommyker (12. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte natürlich :  Und an die Masse der Spieler, bleibt cool und lasst Euch *nicht*  zu dummen unsachlichen Äusserungen hinreisen ,das hilft nur denen die solche Gesetze machen wollen .


----------



## Philister (12. Juni 2009)

ich geb dir recht tommy. das einzige was hilft, ist die medienkompetenz zu fördern. nur ist eigenverantwortung dieser tage kein beliebtes schlagwort - und das würde im umkehrschluss heissen, dass man auf politischer ebene hilflos ist. und das ist wohl das letzte was wir von dieser seite hören werden ;-)

die illusion, man könne mit präventiven massnahmen jede ungerechtigkeit und jedes unglück verhindern, wird eifrig gepflegt.


----------



## Cørradø (12. Juni 2009)

tommyker schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Aktionismus zeigt wieder einmal wie weit weg unsere Politiker von der Realität sind


Ich möchte nach wie vor betonen, dass zur Zeit ausserhalb der Spieler-Community das Verbot von irgendwelchen Spielen, die seither nicht verboten sind, nicht zur Diskussion steht!
Keine Partei hat das auf ihrer Agenda (trotz Wahlkampf, was sagt man dazu?), kein Gremium auf der Tagesordnungsliste und kein legislatives Organ wird in absehbarer Zeit über dieses Thema abstimmen!

Ich formuliers mal etwas drastischer:
Das ist eine schöne Verarsche durch einzelne Medienvertreter! "Azeroth Abendpost" hat jemand hier auf buffed.de zitiert, der Thread verlinkt einen "PC Games" Artikel... mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
Dort werden Tatsachen widergegeben, aber pikante Details weggelassen, sowie wichtige Basics einfach verschwiegen!

DAS ist BILD-Niveau!

Wie gewohnt schreibt der Computerspieler dann erzürnt, über das was er da über diese dämlichen Politiker schon wieder gelesen hat... Dabei bestätigt er sämtliche Vorurteile gegenüber einer unmündigen, ungebildeten und unreflektierten Jugend. "Weit weg von der Realität"! Ganz recht...



> Ist doch eigentlich sehr schwach gedacht.


Till Eulenspiegel lässt grüßen.

Basics:
Wer ist denn die IMK? (keine wiki-links danke, ist ne rhetorische Frage, trotzdem darf sie gerne recherchiert werden...)
Details:
Was genau hat sie beschlossen?
Hat irgendjemand von den o.g. Schmierfinken erwähnt, dass in der Fußnote zum herausgehobenen Zitat (...dass aus dem Kontext gerissen wurde... typisch) noch etwas steht?



> "Nordrhein-Westfalen ist [...] der Auffassung, dass sich das Problem durch Verbote nicht lösen lässt und betont die Notwendigkeit der Sensibilisierung und Prävention, insbesondere die bedeutung der Elternverantwortung."


Das heißt nicht dass sich plötzlich eine Landmasse zu Wort gemeldet hätte... die Vertreter aus NRW (obs jetzt der Innenminister war oder net k.A.) haben o.g. Inhalte zu Protokoll gegeben. Das sollte doch auch denjenigen, die nicht wissen, wie die IMK arbeitet und funktioniert zeigen, dass das kein Gesetzesentwurf ist oder sonstwie beschlussreife Angelegenheiten darstellt. Es wurde offensichtlich diskutiert, in Betracht gezogen und doch kein Konsens gefunden.
Aber nein, das wird untern Tisch fallen gelassen. Dem aufgestachelten Pöbel ist es inzwischen sicher auch egal. Man hat seine Standartsprüche wieder runtergerattert und einmal mehr gezeigt wie schnell man Halbwahrheiten aufsitzen kann.  

Was macht die PC Games? Zitiert irgendeinen CDU-Fatzke der noch schön in das Anti-Horn bläst anstatt auf die Einwände aus NRW einzugehen (die viele andere kluge Menschen ebenfalls teilen!). So nicht!

Und ganz ehrlich... Spiele, "bei denen wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Tötungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen" im Mittelpunkt steht braucht kein Mensch.

Auf welche Spiele, die heute noch auf dem Markt sind, sich dieser Terminus beziehen soll kann mir wahrscheinlich nichtmal ein Redakteur der PC Games beantworten. Das meint nach meiner Ansicht nach kein Resident Evil, kein Far Cry, kein Counterstrike und schon gar kein WoW.


----------



## Sibanti (1. Juli 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Hab gerad folgenden Artikel gelesen: Verbot von Killerspielen
> 
> Da dacht ich erstmal "1. April?!"
> 
> ...




Ist zwar schon einen Monat alt der Thread, 
aber ich fände es gut das Killerspiele wie WOW, GW, EVE und viele mehr, verboten würden, leider sieht es nicht danach aus. Ob die Amokläufe durch Spiele dieser Art ausgelöst wurden oder nicht, auf jeden Fall fördern sie die Agressivität, oder hat nicht jeder mal aus Wut, auf die Tasten gekloppt oder Jemanden im TS angeflaumt. 
Was die Programmierer angeht, da sie sich für gut halten, können sie auch wichtigere Sachen programmieren, die allen was nutzen. Wirtschaft, möchte mal wissen wieviel Energie für das sinnlose Gehacke verschwendet wird. Und die Computerspielhersteller, füher kam man auch ohne sie aus.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Macht es doch so wie die schweizer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmtiJrIvi4g die Habens halt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Was ich an der ganzen Sache recht seltsam finde ist die Tatsache, dass das überhaupt nichts Neues für uns Europäer ist.

Man muss nicht allzu weit in die Geschichte zurückgehen, da wurden unzählige Bücher auf den Index gesetzt, weil ihr Inhalt der Katholischen Kirche missfallen hat. Während dem 2.Weltkrieg gabs Bücherverbrennungen, weil der Inhalt dem nationalistischen Gedankengut widersprach. Später kamen Actionfilme, bei denen es aus heutiger Sicht völlig lächerlich ist, dass sie verboten wurden, dennoch wurde genau das getan. Und heute will man Computerspiele verbieten, obwohl man irgendwann in der Zukunft zurückblicken und darüber lachen wird, dass sowas mal verboten worden ist.

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die Menschheit lernt überhaupt nichts dazu. Zwar wird die Technologie immer schneller und fortschrittlicher, dennoch bleibt der einzelne Mensch genau gleich strohdumm wie vor viertausend Jahren...oder zumindest lässt er sich immernoch genauso einfach manipulieren wie früher.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Das einzige was wir aus der Vergangenheit lernen ist das wir nichts lernen.


----------



## Cørradø (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ich an der ganzen Sache recht seltsam finde ist die Tatsache, dass das überhaupt nichts Neues für uns Europäer ist.
> [...]
> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die Menschheit lernt überhaupt nichts dazu. Zwar wird die Technologie immer schneller und fortschrittlicher, dennoch bleibt der einzelne Mensch genau gleich strohdumm wie vor viertausend Jahren...oder zumindest lässt er sich immernoch genauso einfach manipulieren wie früher.


!!
Möchte noch die VHS-(Video Home System-)Diskussion der 80er ins Gedächtnis rufen. 
Man konnte die pösen Actionfilme plötzlich zu Hause abseits der Kontrolle durch den Kinokassierer *hust* konsumieren! War das ein Skandal... vor der Zeit des Internet. Hab jetzt auch keine Quelle direkt gefunden kann mich nur noch an die "Vidiotendiskussion" erinnern. Verrohung der Jugend/Sitten... usw. Zack, gab's die FSK für Videofilme.
Und ums noch mehr zuzuspitzen:
Gejammert haben "die alten Säcke" schon immer. Platon hat berichtet: _„Unsere Jugend liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren, missachtet Autorität und hat keinen Respekt vor dem Alter. Die heutigen Kinder sind Tyrannen, widersprechen ihren Eltern und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer“._ Wir erinnern uns... Platon lebte ca. 400 B.C. Das Zitat scheint zeitlos.

Es ist wirklich nix neues.
Die Art der Manipulation ist heute vielleicht noch etwas verführerischer. Man glaubt halt gezeigten Bildern mehr oder misst einem Nachrichtensprecher oder einem gedruckten Wort in einer wichtig klingenden Zeitung/Zeitschrift eine natürliche Autorität bei. Es wird weniger hinterfragt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt es doch so schön:

Die Intelligenz bleibt Konstant... nur zu dumm das die Bevölkerung steigt!


----------



## DefenderX (24. September 2009)

Das neuste zum Thema:

http://www.chip.de/news/Beckstein-is-back-...y_38167768.html


nur ein Wort: lol


----------



## Bloodletting (25. September 2009)

Gnahahahaha:



> Auch zum Lieblings-Feindbild aller "Killerspiel"-Kritiker hat Beckstein eine klare Meinung: "Das Spiel Counter-Strike wurde von der US-Army entwickelt, um die Gewaltschwelle bei den Soldaten herabzusetzen. Derartige Spiele gehören nicht nur zensiert, sondern verboten!"



Ja ne, schon klar. xDD

Soll man dem sagen, dass CS ne Mod für HL ist? XD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

der würd nicht mal verstehn was du da sagst^^


----------

